
Was there ever really a “sugar conspiracy”? - onuralp
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/359/6377/747.full
======
tomohawk
An analysis of industry documents.

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/articl...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/article-
abstract/2548255?redirect=true)

~~~
onuralp
They specifically cite that JAMA analysis among others, present the prevailing
scientific theory in dietary science and heart disease epidemiology at the
time, and challenge their narrative.

